# White Coat Syndrome



## JulesofColorado (Apr 6, 2010)

Is there a dx code for "White Coat Syndrome"? "White-coat syndrome" refers to the situation in which the blood pressure measured in a physician's office is consistently higher than when the patient measures it at home or at work.


----------



## RebeccaWoodward* (Apr 6, 2010)

796.2 

There is also an entry in my ICD-9 book that states:

Layman's: 796.2 is the appropriate code to submit for "white coat hypertension"


----------



## vj_tiwari (Apr 6, 2010)

I think 796.2. 

Be'coz as per details given by you, physician not mentioned Hypertension as a Dx. So as per ICD coding guidelines we've to code for high BP reading.

Hope this helps.


----------



## JulesofColorado (Apr 6, 2010)

Thanks for the info!


----------

